
Unity's response to Improbable’s blog post - jarsin
https://blogs.unity3d.com/2019/01/10/our-response-to-improbables-blog-post-and-why-you-can-keep-working-on-your-spatialos-game/
======
zamadatix
If anyone is wondering what Improbable's blog post was
[https://improbable.io/company/news/2019/01/10/unity-
blocks-s...](https://improbable.io/company/news/2019/01/10/unity-blocks-
spatialos)

------
reitzensteinm
You don't have to read past the title to find a lie. Why on earth would
Improbable continue to support the infrastructure for a handful of legacy
Unity customers? Unity is killing those games, and they know it.

Unity Technologies has a history of harming their platform out of greed; it
was stuck on an ancient version of Mono for the better part of a decade
because they refused to do a deal with Xamarin.

------
yAak
This is the same kind of stuff Adobe and MS sue companies over — no hosting
apps in the cloud without a license that explicitly allows for it.

Improbable didn’t want to pay for it, so they ran with the standard licensing
hoping to prove out their product before Unity shut them down. Their board of
investors were either OK with this, or were kept ignorant.

If the conversation started over 2 years ago, it was probably around the time
SoftBank was doing due diligence for the $502 mil funding round.
[https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/improbable#section-f...](https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/improbable#section-
funding-rounds)

Gambling on dodging legal issues with someone else’s software is a stupid
move, and Improbable’s customers & investors are paying for it.

------
vectorEQ
However, if a third party service wants to run the Unity Runtime in the cloud
with their additional SDK, we consider this a platform. In these cases, we
require the service to be an approved Unity platform partner. These
partnerships enable broad and robust platform support so developers can be
successful. We enter into these partnerships all the time. This kind of
partnership is what we have continuously worked towards with Improbable.

is Improbable the only 'platform' affected by this change, or are there more
'reasons' (companies?) for what this change was made?

------
dejaime
Looks like the dispute is over, Unity is doing some damage control.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GAvhij2_70Y](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GAvhij2_70Y)

------
robarr
previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18874400](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18874400)

